# Our Friend Doc Labanowski



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I can't tell you why I am starting this thread, other than I do know from visiting the rodbuilder forum, how much many of you admire Doc and his work and contributions. I am part of his "fan" club. I'll tell you my story about Doc, you can add your if you choose to.

I was a struggling fisherman in Calif who was unhappy with the rods I was buying. Very frustrating. The Fred Hall Fishing Show was in Long Beach, I thought I'd pay a visit and see some rod builders and get their opinion. I ran across this guy who spent alot of time with me on why I should build my own rod. He knew exactly why I was having trouble with the rods I was buying, but wasn't going to say anything bad about anyone else, just kept saying "this is how I'd do it". I kept walking thru the event and kept seeing this video of this same person. What the heck am I visiting other booths for if I can go back and talk to this man. So I went back to see Doc. Doc not only spent time with me again, but sat and showed me how to spine a rod, what size hypalon to use, everything about how to build a rod. I bought one of his videos, made sure he signed it for me. I still have it.

When I left, he told me that the show was going to be in Ventura in a couple of weeks. So what did I do? I drove to Ventura, 2 hours away. Got to spend some more time with Doc. He got me going on building my own rods.

I've been doing it now for over 15 years. I owe Doc everything about how to build a rod, and build them right.

And not once when I have contacted Doc or sent him an e-mail, has Doc not left me feeling like I was important to him. When we've had flooding here in Houston, Doc has e-mailed, asking if all was okay. I got several e-mails during hurricane Rita. That's just the kind of person Doc is, he cares about people. He knows he has a standing invitation to come to Houston and a place to stay whenever he chooses.

I can't tell you how many times I've watched that video of Doc building rods. Anytime I have a brain fart, I go watch it again.

Doc, I just want to say thanks for all you do. Thanks for your help when needed. Thanks for your encouragement. Whenever someone asks me a question on how to do something, I think back to what Doc did for me and have to help someone else out.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow. How cool is that?.....I'll bet I have the same video(vhs), and like you, have watched it many times..... Something new or forgotten at every viewing...........IMO, the best complete, (butt to tip) craftsman and without a doubt, the craft's best ambassador.. I've been influenced by quite a few builders but none more than him.......Thank you, Doc Ski


----------



## SureSetman (Mar 31, 2008)

*Doc Ski*

I cant say much more than has already been said in this thread. Doc is a great man, a superb rod crafter, outstanding weaver and all around nice man. I had the pleasure of meeting him last August and found it like meeting an old friend and thats the way it is for everyone. He just carries with him some aura that makes you immediatley feel comfortable around him.

I realized that my screen name (docholiday) can and does get confused with Doc Ski and I want to make it clear that if I see that happen I will immediatly make sure they know who they are talking to. Besides, I could never fill his shoes.

Anyway, thats my 2 cents.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Don, with all that's going on in the world of rod building right now, it's great to read a post like this! Kind of puts your faith back into people.......

I've met some of the best kind of people since starting in the craft of rod building. Probably more so than any other activity I've been a part of!

From this rodbuilder... Thanks Doc!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Boy, what great timing on this thread. I am new to the world of Rod Crafting. As in all things people do, there are the leaders, the mentors, the craftsmen, the newbies, the innovators, the eager, the givers, the takers, the supporters, the detractors, the masses, and the individuals. When you come into a craft that has been around as long as rod building, you will see people in every category...it doesn't take long to see their place in the pecking order. Most of the time, the people at the top of the craft are aloof and tend to be unreachable because of their status and they, quite frankly, don't have to interact or share.

What I found in my endeavors into the world of rod building, is that Doc Ski is one of those at the top of his field. An incredible accomplished and articulate craftsman that has had a hand in contributing and helping the craft grow in maturity and in popularity. He has personally been at it for more years than most builders are old, but he never loses his enthusiasm.

Doc falls into most of those categories..he is an innovator, a craftsman, a mentor, a giver, and according to him...just an individual...but for my money...he is a leader in every sense of the word. Doc freely gives his time, shares his knowledge, always eager to help, but does not come with an attitude of who he is. The TRB is just starting out, but Doc is one of the first ones to come in and give a hand in helping us to get going. He has opened his archives to share his knowledge with our members without any "what's in it for me attitude". He has participated and eagerly shared his weaves and wraps on our photo pages.... they are a testament to his craftsmanship and contributions and we are honored to have them there.

Thank you for giving me time to put in my 2 cents&#8230;and thank you Doc for showing everyone what Rod Builders are truly made of!

Terry


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

I have to agree with everything you said Terry.

Doc has inspired a lot of people in the craft of rod building and his passion is everywhere to be seen. He is always there to help and holds nothing back.

He is the reason that Owen and I started and the reason why PicToWeave is today. 
As the story goes I went away on Holidays to Vietnam and when I came back Owen said not more then 5 minutes of me walking in the door "you have to watch this video I got" Alarm bells started ring as I had been away for 4 weeks and I thought he had missed me. You could just image my surprise when the video started and I saw this mature yankee talking to me on how I could weave a pattern on a fishing rod, here I was thinking, "this man has lost it totally."

Well he had not (debatable) and today both Owen and I are hooked. 
We had the pleasure of meeting Doc in March and spent a week with him sharing his life and friendship and it is a week that I will never forget. Doc Took me all around the Fred Hall Show introducing me to anyone and everyone and each person you could see the respect that they had for him.
Doc also with Vicki and Rocky took us to Disneyland and what a blast we had.

The thing is my story is not the only to be told and this just goes to show what kind of a person he is. 

Giving careing and loving and it is real not a show at all.

I can't wait to see him hopefully next year.

that's my 2 cents.

Sandra


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

I tried to post on this earlier but must have pushed the wrong buttons. All I can say is thank you all for the warm and wonderful thoughts. I was in a bit of a blue funk today when I woke up. Didnt get right to the computer as usual but when I did my day changed. First I got a wonderful email from a friend I hadnt heard from in a too long a time and I was getting worried and the secon thing was this wonderful email. Talk about good timing. I think the biggest compliment is the fact that these kind words are coming from my peers. It is so wonderful to see that this craft has so much more depth to it than making money, even more than making a better fishing rod, It is also about making friends and I am so blessed to have so many. I am so bless and so humbled by this thread. Thank you again.

Oh I know it looks like I broke wind in this picture but I swear I didnt. I swear.
Kinda surprised my tatoo picture didnt make it. Sandy and Owen threw the challenge and didnt realize how crazy I really am.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

OK, who is who in the picture...I think I have Doc breaking wind figured out....


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Doc, I just don't see how you do all the beautiful weaves w/ those BIG hands, but it works! I guess a fourth finger would just get in the way. Thanks for being a friend and mentor to all of us. Jerry


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Boy have I got a story to tell here later after I get home. 

I had a trip of a lifetime with Doc dispite a small fiasco in Redding that I will NEVER EVER forget.

Im sure Doc wont soon forget the fiasco either. At least there was a very happy ending


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Doc, Now I never once thought you might have broken wind in that picture, but since you mentioned it......well....... now I think yeah you did, lol. Love the hat.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think the opposable thumbs are the secret.


Goags said:


> Doc, I just don't see how you do all the beautiful weaves w/ those BIG hands, but it works! I guess a fourth finger would just get in the way. Thanks for being a friend and mentor to all of us. Jerry


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Don Savage said:


> Doc, Now I never once thought you might have broken wind in that picture, but since you mentioned it......well....... now I think yeah you did, lol. Love the hat.


I'm just glad we can SEE his hands, judging from the reaction from the lady in RED, it looks like more than her nasal passages have been touched by Doc!


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok the photo is of

Sandra
Doc 
My Mum (mum)
and one of Doc's fans (no name)


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang Terry, that's funny.


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Now excuse me that is my mum, you know the person that only had S## three times you know that person.








But hey Terry if it was anyone elses mum it would be funny.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok I'm home and I'll tell ya all a story about a trip of a lifetime with a great guy Doc Ski.

Every April the Lamiglas facility in Woodland, WA hosts an open house and invites everyone (along with Batson, Pac Bay, American Tackle, & other competitors & rod building suppliers) to attend and tour their facility. There are seminars given by companies and rod builders. A truly class act!

Well, Doc was driving north from So. Cal. passing thru Sacramento and knew I was planning to go to Woodland as well, had room in the truck so (always thinking of others) he invited me to ride up north and attend the open house with him. "WAY COOL!" I said. "By the way", he said, we will be dropping off a fish mount (Doc's partner Rocky does AWESOME fish mounts) to a fishing guide friend in Redding and we have a day of guided drift boat fishing while were there too. I was STOKED!

I had Doc captive all to myself for the 10hr drive to and from Sac. CA to Woodland, WA. and got to stop & fish some of the finest trout waters in all of California with a pro fishing guide by the name of Kevin Brock. NOW HOW COOL IS THIS I thought!

Well, (to make a long story short) the drive & open house was a total blast to say the least and I learned so much about rod building from Doc & Lamiglas & all the seminar presenters. 

Now to the real meat of my story. Ya see, there was a bit of a fiasco at the end of the fishing trip in Redding. We had a glorious day and caught a bunch of nice trout. Keven is an awesome fishing guide. Keven pulls the boat up onto the ramp and he & Doc drive back to the starting ramp a few miles up river in Doc's truck where Kevin's truck & trailer was parked leaving me & Keven's labrador retriever with the drift boat and all the gear until they get back. All is good what an awesome day! All is good however until I let the dog go off and do his doo doo. Ya know what happens when an 80lb dog gets out a light drift boat resting on shore? I didn't! The dog ran up the ramp just out of site and I thought "oh [email protected]#$&T ! and fearing the dog was gonna run off & I was gonna have to explain to Doc & Kevin about the dog I ran up the ramp after it. 

Well, the dog didn't go anywhere and was returning back as I got to the top of the ramp. "Ca'mon" I said, and turned around to go back to the boat with dog collar in hand now. 

Imagin my surprise when I DONT see the boat sitting where it was left. You guessed it! 
OH NO! it's in the river! How in the hell did it get there? OH shoot! No worries, it's just about 10ft off shore. Off goes, the shoes, the hat, the shirt, the sunglasses as I run down the ramp & splash into the water. All I gotta do is grab the line on the bow & pull the dang thing back. All will be good again, I thought. I'm gonna be wet when they get back but I'll have a funny story to tell. ha, ha. 

WRONG! When I hit the water the dog was on my heals & I didn't know it until he was climbing on my back cuz were in the water & he want's to PLAY! All the while the boat is moving towards the fast water. ****! I got to get that bow rope! 

Well, it aint no use. I'm not in shape and hampered by a playful unknowing labrador so the boat hits the fast water before I can get to it and down down down the river it goes. Out of site! I was mortified. I couldn't even call Doc as my cell phone was in plastic ON THE BOAT. No one else on the river either. Just me & the dog, soaking wet, sitting on the ramp edge ledge when Doc & Kevin return with the trailer. I was about to die explaining what happend but Doc being the person he is told me "it's gonna be alright Ray" Ofcourse we didn't know that really. Kevin was freaked because he knew there were a set of rapids not far down river & if the boat hit them it would sink and his livelyhood depended on that boat & gear. Still, even though I blammed myself for the mishap & letting the boat get away like that Kevin & Doc tried to make me feel better best they could and DID NOT KILL ME!

Fortunately, Kevin got the Sherrif on the phone and luckily they were already on the water down stream aways on other business. They said they would look for Kevin's boat and get back to him. We crossed our fingers, toes, & everything else!

It was a long wait (45 min. or more) but Doc looks down river and around the bend comes the sherrif's boat with Kevin's boat IN TOW! They had found it going round & round in an eddy just on our side of the rapids. IM SAVED! YES!!!!!!

What almost became a disaster and the end of a trip that was just getting started, was now just a funny story and we could continue on to Woodland and the rest our fabulas adventure.

The End,


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

A little ps to that story was the sheriff almost sited Kevin because though it was a drift boat it still had a small kicker motor on it and needed some paperwork that Keving didnt think was required. The cut him some slack though because he looked like he had aged several years in one day already. It does make a good yarn though.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, now that's a story! Pucker factor: off the scale!....Raymond, just the fact that you were still there, and weren't on your way to the Yukon wilderness upon their return is a testament to your good character. LOL. .....Just the same though, If you and I ever get the chance to go fishing, I think maybe you can go get the truck......I keep picturing the dog:::;Alright!!!play time!!!.....Good story.Thanks,,,Jim


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*LOL*

*And I thought I was the only one things like this happend to! *

*Thanks for sharing Raymond.*


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

here you go Doc this is for you, I still wonder why you went the dragon, I really thought you would come back with a wet fish.

MaryLou see the Shirt "Ausfish" just not the same as the one you got.

Sandy


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

sandyd said:


> Now excuse me that is my mum, you know the person that only had S## three times you know that person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











OOooooopppss! Sorry! Didn't know it was your Mum! I always get my foot in my mouth trying to be funny...I was just in a good mood the other night and everything looked funny to me! Sorry
(My internet was down yesterday so sorry it took so long to respond!)
Terry

BTW - Friggin funny story Raymond! Stuff like that always happens when people are around water of any kind! Something about water, people, and boats... lol


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

d4rdbuilder said:


> *And I thought I was the only one things like this happend to! *
> 
> *Thanks for sharing Raymond.*


You and me both Doug. Doc you are a prodigy, I can't say any thing my colleagues haven't said. Numero Uno (No.1) Thank you for all your kindness and all that you do. Keep burning up this board and especially the TRB.


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

Well here are the rats 2 cents for the board,

I started building rods about 4 years ago now. I took a class offered by two school teachers in central Minnesota. They are both great teachers, but they could only take a guy so far.

I received a custom thread book from Santa and started working though it. I decided to get into weaving, partly because of the challenge and partly because I though it was cool. I talked with the local shop where I get my stuff, and they told me to talk with Marc Crouse or Doc Ski. I spend a night or two talking with Mark, but we did not connect very well. I think that he does a great job, but like I said we just didn't connect.

I went to the computer and did a search to find Doc. The only one I could find was his ex-wife. She was very nice and gave me Doc's number to talk with him. I still remember the first night I talked with Doc, we talked for about 4 hours or so. He and I have worked on a few projects together and the MAN has taught me a lot of things about rod crafting and weaving, never mind just about life and friendship.

Last summer Doc came to the Conclave in Minnesota and we had a ball. I was Doc's personal driver for 5 days, and nights. My pay you may ask, well I got to show of Doc's picture in a Speedo swim suit and watch his Limbo contest of ONE! 

He is truly an ICON to the craft and I for one would like to nominated Doc for the Rod Building Hall of Fame, any second on that? If so may we take a vote then.

Who loves ya man? I do and you betcha!!


PS some one needs to tell Sandy what happens when the Rat gets pictures of people off the net!!!!!!!!!! Oh no I got two more of Doc and oooopps one of Sandy as well, hmm wounder what I could do with that?????


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

sewerratking said:


> PS some one needs to tell Sandy what happens when the Rat gets pictures of people off the net!!!!!!!!!! Oh no I got two more of Doc and oooopps one of Sandy as well, hmm wounder what I could do with that?????


 
I think that Doc would make a good canvas has character, not so sure about that Sandy person seems pretty ordinary to me.


Regards

Anonymous.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Doc = A #1*

*Ever since first meeting Doc through emails, he's been a steady Eddie, full of help, positive attitude, and good will. A better friend would be difficult at best to find. Meeting him twice in person (so far) has just reinforced my high opinion of him, too.*

*He volunteered to do a lot of work on a pair of rods that I wanted to get made up special for my "way-better-half", Peggy. She's stood beside me for over 31 years and what Doc did on those two rods is phenomenal and she shows them to all of her friends and relatives as frequently as she can.*

*Doc is always there for me and has been the rocket fuel behind our Kustom 4 Kids project. Of course, it always helps that he has his assistants helping him out with this fund raising (read gentle arm-twisting), too...*

*(Nothing ordinary about that Sandy chick, either; she's one of us!!)*


----------



## Mosquito Lagoon (Jul 26, 2008)

"He is truly an ICON to the craft and I for one would like to nominated Doc for the Rod Building Hall of Fame, any second on that? If so may we take a vote then."
I second that motion! The man is my Hero... this pic proves but one reason why. Doc - you da Man!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I have been thinking about what to say about Doc since this thread started. What can I say that already hasn't been said? The man is an artist, with tread and also with other venues (sees Putters post). I have had the pleasure of meeting Doc in person twice and it was the highlight of my short rod building career. I also have had the pleasure of working with Stan, Putter, Doc and now Doug on the K4K rods their willingness to help others is inspiring and makes me want to emulate and do things to help others. He also has a way about him that isn't pushy, and yet his drive and determination makes the people around him want to do the very best that they can. Thank you Doc you are a friend and a mentor.


----------



## Davecassano (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd like to share my story about Doc. I made some choices in my life that landed me in prison for a long time. While in prison I got a chance to work on a hobby shop bench, had to wait 6 years for the chance. Wanted to make fishing rods but the other guys who made rods didn't want to help. I saw Docs' vidoes in a catalog and got them. Great vidoes. I learned so much and Doc was so open about sharing his passion. Alot different than what I had experienced. I had my mom call the number on the video cover to see if Doc offered any other products or learning aids. They got to talking and my mom ended up sharing my situation. Not many people are willing to help out a man in my place. But Doc really reached out to me and my desire to wrap rods. And more than that he reached out to me as a friend. What an unexpected blessing. And after some time and practice I was wrapping some really exciting rods. Now I have a wife, two wonderful boys, a beagle and a great career. I will always be thankful for meeting Doc. Even when his own life had great struggles he was always full of hope and encouragement. He reached out to a man who didn't deserve it. I can't truly express how such kindness can affect a person. Thank you Doc. For everything. So much. 

With love and respect,
David Cassano


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Davecassano said:


> I Now I have a wife, two wonderful boys, a beagle and a great career. I will always be thankful for meeting Doc.
> With love and respect,
> David Cassano


David if I know Doc at all, I think you re-paid him with that sentence.
Thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow David, that's one heck of a first post. Great story and great life turnaround. We've all have struggles in our lives, it's how we deal with them that makes a difference, and you now are making that difference. I agree with Owen, what you said is all Doc would ever want to see in payment. Great to see you on the board!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Owen and Don you both are 100% right. When Davids Mom contacted me I was honored to try to help. I actually had another young man in a similar situation in Arizona. Both have come out of is soo much better and I trully believe rod building and fishing are a huge part of getting the focus back on track. The last work I saw of Davids was great. It is very tough in that situation because of the restrictions of the institution. Thank you David for sharing the story, it takes a huge man to be able to even share part of it. I am trully blessed to be able to help in some small way.


----------

